# Civilité X.1.4



## Jean-iMarc (20 Avril 2002)

Bienvenue à tous ceux que le disque dur volage a envoyé dans le néant intersidéral informaoctetique et qui devront se réinscrirent ...


Inscrivez-vous qui disaient !


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Avril 2002)

(re?)bienvenue Fufuu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2002)

puisqu'il faut recommecer

bienvenue ALEM

hi ! hi ! hi !


----------



## aricosec (21 Avril 2002)

bienvenue a mon premier client

BONJOUR J2M


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (21 Avril 2002)

Ouep!! Le breton nouveau est arrivé, et il va tout casser!! AHAHAHAH!!


----------



## aricosec (22 Avril 2002)

allez  ! vive la paix

BIENVENUE SIRMACGREGOR !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NON ! pas la tête ! pas la tête !

arrrff !


----------



## aricosec (22 Avril 2002)

tout est a refaire !

BIENVENUE  YANN BLEIZ

le breton nouveau est arrivé


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2002)

_vous recommencez? vous tenez vraiment à ce que je vous écoeure?_


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2002)

_zazie, masada, svatba, tataf, apulée, gribouillette, ivanhoé, Anatol Barzomug et le Capitaine Flam manquent à l'appel,promis je réenregistre plein de pseudos bientôt!_


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*zazie, masada, svatba, tataf, apulée, gribouillette, ivanhoé, Anatol Barzomug et le Capitaine Flam manquent à l'appel,promis je réenregistre plein de pseudos bientôt!





  :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Zazie dans le métro

_mort au feu!_

Masada

_mort au feu!_

Svatba

_mort au feu!_

Apulée

_mort au feu!_

Gribouillette

_mort au feu!_

Ivanhoé

_mort au feu!_

Anatol Barzomug (j'ai encore le texte je crois)

_mort au feu!_

Capitaine Flam

_mort au feu!_ (forcément)


----------



## aricosec (22 Avril 2002)

on s'en fout ALEM de tes mensonges  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nous on continue dans l'honnête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bienvenue ARWEN


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Jagger*_


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Nicolas du Japon!*_


----------



## Nest18 (22 Avril 2002)

J'avais 2 belles petites Etoiles et elle sont plus la ..... snif


----------



## Nest18 (22 Avril 2002)

J'comprend toujours pas pourquoi les serveur de Maccnn fonctionne toujours bien alors que les votre ce trouve toujours hors service .....

Est-ce que nous "amis" Americain se fouterais de leur collegue Francais ?!?


----------



## Nest18 (22 Avril 2002)

Bon dernier message, j'en aurai au moins recuperer 3 .....


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  kts.ekc !*_


----------



## alèm (22 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Raf II !*_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de TheBig???
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------
Merci 'tanplan de t'enquérir de mes nouvelles...
Je reviens du vide intersidéral où j'ai perdu dans la bagarre 1 étoile et environ 500 posts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Plus de passé ... mais cela m'évitera de me retourner (Rico ! Non ! n'en profite pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Plus sérieusement, j'ai pris la décision de me "replonger" dans la musique - j'ai remplacé mes vieux trucs par un superbe Korg Karma tout frétillant qui n'attend que mes mains pour déchaîner ses grooves hallucinés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, à partir de maintenant, je ne posterai plus qu'en MP3... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amitiés, et à +
thebig


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
Alors, à partir de maintenant, je ne posterai plus qu'en MP3... ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu nous prépares un nouveau Bug chantant?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_"Dansons la carmaniole..."_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2002)

Rigole pas 'tanplan ! Je viens de me faire une nappe de synthés pour déjeuner demain matin... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mes enfants me surnomment "le doux raveur" maintenant... ...


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Rigole pas 'tanplan ! Je viens de me faire une nappe de synthés pour déjeuner demain matin... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mes enfants me surnomment "le doux raveur" maintenant... ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Finis les petits pâtés d'opposums bien grillé sur le dessus???
Madame Lebowsky t'a mis au régime radis-navets?
Compte sur moi pour te faire parvenir en douce quelques substances plus nourrissantes et plus gouteuses!


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  philconstantinesco!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Pivo!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Cosette!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Beman!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  sebables!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  macatos!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Ramsès II!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  raphd!*_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Avril 2002)

*Et bienvenue à Mac'ouille (ça c'est un beau pseudo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*

++
Beru


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Et bienvenue à Mac'ouille (ça c'est un beau pseudo    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci Beru, j'pouvais vraiment pas la faire celle-là!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[22 avril 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  charp69!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*re-Bienvenue  mayou!*_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

merci Beru, j'pouvais vraiment pas la faire celle-là!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[22 avril 2002 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avoue plutôt qu'il (elle?) t'es passé sous le nez celui-là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faut dire que je connaissais déjà pas mal de variations différentes sur "mac"... mais celle-là, je vais la garder...

Allez, on la refait, juste pour le plaisir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Merci mac'ouille !!!_





Hihihihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*

Avoue plutôt qu'il (elle?) t'es passé sous le nez celui-là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

regarde le sujet civilités et tu verras qu'ils sont rares à m'avoir échappés!


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Avril 2002)

_Alèm, la terreur des newbies_





"Votre mission, si vous l'acceptez, sera de vous infiltrer au sein des forums MacGénération sans que l'impitoyable Alèm ne vous repère..."

Pour un peu on se croirait dans Deus Ex  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tien au fait, mayou est le 4997e membre enregistré des reborn forums... 
On compte sur toi pour choper le 5000e  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue eFraid!*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Alèm, la terreur des newbies





"Votre mission, si vous l'acceptez, sera de vous infiltrer au sein des forums MacGénération sans que l'impitoyable Alèm ne vous repère..."

Pour un peu on se croirait dans Deus Ex   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tien au fait, mayou est le 4997e membre enregistré des reborn forums... 
On compte sur toi pour choper le 5000e   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bin je suis pas couché quoi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merde moi qui avait plus de posts que le nombre de membres, je suis marron pour le défi de veejee maintenant!


----------



## benjamin (23 Avril 2002)

Toi tu es assoiffé de posts.
Les civilités sont un bon indicateur


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2002)

Kaptain Kavern...?
Encore un poilu porté disparu...
S'est fait bouffer par son grand singe!


----------



## nato kino (23 Avril 2002)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de TheBig???


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue CD8!*_






_je m'emporte_

[22 avril 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Jeanot.13!*_





4999


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  JiFiFiX !*_





5000?


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Lolita!*_






 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  Profil de Lolita 	  
Statut du membre: 	Membre 
Numéro de membre: 	5001 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouf!


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Avril 2002)

Je souhaite la bienvenue à mon LEB inscrit sous  le pseudo "l'homme tronc"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca va chier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 !!!


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2002)

nous savons qu'ALEM a rebranché son enregistreur automatique ,ce chacal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais moi ça sort du coeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bienvenue  LOLITA !


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  leilunas !*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*nous savons qu'ALEM a rebranché son enregistreur automatique ,ce chacal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais moi ça sort du coeur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bienvenue  LOLITA !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah lala ski fo pa an tendre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dès qu'une petite minette (ou supposée telle) s'approche ya les vieux pervers qui s'approchent!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah lala ski fo pa an tendre    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dès qu'une petite minette (ou supposée telle) s'approche ya les vieux pervers qui s'approchent!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hh mazettetsivousaviez...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps: seff ç normal toujourspasresudemailconfirmation??


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

hh mazettetsivousaviez...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps: seff ç normal toujourspasresudemailconfirmation??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pour cela que j'ai écrit : _ou suposée telle_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2002)

Z'avais oublié au pazzage de vous remerzier les garzons pour ze zchaleureux bienvenu!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous z'oublira pas... promis!!!


----------



## aricosec (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*Z'avais oublié au pazzage de vous remerzier les garzons pour ze zchaleureux bienvenu!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous z'oublira pas... promis!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

va traire ton OPPOSSUM!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J' AI BON ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*Z'avais oublié au pazzage de vous remerzier les garzons pour ze zchaleureux bienvenu!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vous z'oublira pas... promis!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ze zens que ze vais me plaire izi avec tout
zes mâles!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













à +

tantôt par le haut ou par la bas... vas z'avoir!!


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Eikanil !*_


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

va traire ton OPPOSSUM!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J' AI BON ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non!


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

d'ailleurs excuse moi Dolores d'avoir regardé ton IP sous ta jupe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la surprise fut de taille!


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue alexb3 !*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue lionel.kav !*_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

-






 lupé sur ze coup!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 avril 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## aricosec (24 Avril 2002)

bienvenue TROTINETTE   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben oui moi j'aime mieux  !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*la surprise fut de taille!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

De taille !! Très grande ou très grosse?? hihihi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(c'est pour nous donner une idée quoi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Titounette  !*_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

d'ailleurs excuse moi Dolores d'avoir regardé ton IP sous ta jupe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la surprise fut de taille!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_De taille ze n'en doute pas !!!_





*Môzieur z'alèm ze rinze l'oeil sous mon kilt 
et oze traiter l'aricozec de vieux pervers !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment zugez-vous l'attitude de votre Modérateur ??  

Mezzieurs et Mesdames ??* 





-----------------------
Señorita Lolita para usted servir


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*De taille ze n'en doute pas !!!





Môzieur z'alèm ze rinze l'oeil sous mon kilt
et oze traiter l'aricozec de vieux pervers !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment zugez-vous l'attitude de votre Modérateur ?? 

Mezzieurs et Mesdames ??





-----------------------
Señorita Lolita para usted servir*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Que voulez vous m'dame, c'est ca l'insécurité de nos jours...


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue quetzalk !*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

De taille ze n'en doute pas !!!





Môzieur z'alèm ze rinze l'oeil sous mon kilt 
et oze traiter l'aricozec de vieux pervers !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment zugez-vous l'attitude de votre Modérateur ??  

Mezzieurs et Mesdames ?? 





-----------------------
Señorita Lolita para usted servir*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et encore j'ai pas osé faire un finger!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue corentin !*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue quelus  !*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue fred et ric !*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue malice!*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*re-Bienvenue salvatore!*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Didickspawn !*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Tibookman !*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue SleepingCat !*_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue robert.nancy !*_





(ze reprend la relève de môzieur... ) qui zzzzzZ... dort encore!!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*



Bienvenue robert.nancy !





(ze reprend la relève de môzieur... ) qui zzzzzZ... dort encore!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'allais le dire mais la paté du chat fut plus pressante!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon assure la garde Dolorès, je vais à la douche puis à la boulangerie je te rapporte un croissant?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue le Pitre  !*_





sí ¡gracias! para luna creciente!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenido fonty  !*_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

_*¡hola! y Bienvenido disiz  !*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Joshua!*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*sí ¡gracias! para luna creciente!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comme les croissants n'avaient pas l'air appétissant, je t'ai ramené une tartelette aux pommes, tu veux un thé à la menthe avec?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[24 avril 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Joshua!*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*j'avoue que ALEM est trop rapide,mais j'ai une idée

BIENVENUE comme ALEM

ça c'est génial, est il ? n'est il pas ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il n'est pas!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




regarde Dolly elle suit très bien le mouvement!


----------



## aricosec (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

il n'est pas!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




regarde Dolly elle suit très bien le mouvement!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben oui mais moi je ne veus pas etre accroché par cet endroit NA !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




propose autre chose !


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

ben oui mais moi je ne veus pas etre accroché par cet endroit NA !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




propose autre chose !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

accroche toi à Dolorès!


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue TheLittleLebowsky!*_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

_*¡hola! y Bienvenido TheLittleLebowsky   !*_


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue pascalnew!*_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenido pascalnew    !*_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenido shek20    !*_


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*






Bienvenido shek20    !






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

étant données l'amour d'alèm pour alysé, lolita = alèm ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenido Premier sur le Mac    !*_


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

étant données l'amour d'alèm pour alysé, lolita = alèm ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je suis plus fan de la Dolorès de Nabokov (même si pateite Ada est drolement marrante aussi!) que d'Alizée  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais pour répondre à ta question, non Lolita n'est pas moi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_mais c'est une bonne petite!_


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue gaelger !*_


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue CASADEPAX !*_


----------



## aricosec (25 Avril 2002)

"bienvenue comme ALEM "


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue mamoun!*_





[24 avril 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

comme les croissants n'avaient pas l'air appétissant, je t'ai ramené une tartelette aux pommes, tu veux un thé à la menthe avec?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[24 avril 2002 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

uno té menta fresco ¡gracias! Señor alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





¡aquí está! mi uno estrella de mar !!!

ze m'en vais aller en el tren de pasajeros!!

hop au zuivant!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2002)

_*¡hola! y Bienvenido  mamoun   !*_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue netadresse !*_


----------



## alèm (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*



Bienvenue Daniel BEGUIER  !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## le chapelier fou (25 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenu Jim BAOBAB*_


----------



## aricosec (25 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* Posté à l'origine par LOLITA






 Bienvenue Daniel BEGUIER !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>* copié a l'origine par ALEM






 Bienvenue Daniel BEGUIER !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

re copié par l'arico

*





 BIENVENUE DANIEL BEGUIER ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  lildared !*_


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue tito17*_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  tito17 !*_


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Rapinel  !*_








_(zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZ... ronfle fort Môzieur)_


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2002)

oooooooooooooooooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*bienvenue comme LOLITA* 






oooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Rapinel!*_


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue phildard!*_






_on attendait que toi pour se peloter!_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*pourquoi tu veux que l'on se pelot onne?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

....


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pourquoi tu veux que l'on se pelot? onne?











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OoouuuuiiiiiiiIIIII!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue   zork   !*_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue   jibe    !*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

Salut à toi, jibe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;-là je me dévoile, pour ceux qui se rapellent des anciens posts civilité(e)s...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Rantan... Garde donc tes pelotonnades et autres caresses pour ton Minet, veux tu... C'est qu'il va finir par me tromper avec tout le monde, ce garnement!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

Jalouse!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
* Bienvenue   jibe    ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oupssss... Grillé, et de loin!!! bien joué ma Lolita... Mais pas touche à mon Rantan, non mais... Et toi, Rantan je ne te permets pas de me parler comme ca!!! Rentre tout de suite à la niche, que je rééduque tes 4 puces!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

J'te demande pas ou t'as choppé les tiennes mon filou...
T'as encore été trainer où cette nuit...?
Encore cette jerry qui t'a aguichée?
Et me raconte pas de n'importe quoi, j'ai du consoler Tom une bonne partie de la nuit!


----------



## aricosec (27 Avril 2002)

* bienvenue THEBIGLEBOWSKY*





ben QUOI !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*J'te demande pas ou t'as choppé les tiennes mon filou...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben voyons!!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*T'as encore été trainer où cette nuit...?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tututu!!! Je fa ce que je veux, d'abord!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Encore cette jerry qui t'a aguichée?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Me parle pas de cette souris qui déshonnore notre espèce!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Et me raconte pas de n'importe quoi, j'ai du consoler Tom une bonne partie de la nuit!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je le savais!!! Tu me trompe!!! Et avec ce con-là en plus!!! 

[cri de détresse]MIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAOUUUUUUUU[/cri de détresse], sniffffff


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

On se sent un peu orphelin monsieur Arico...?


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gros Minet:
*

Je le savais!!! Tu me trompe!!! Et avec ce con-là en plus!!! 

[cri de détresse]MIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAOUUUUUUUU[/cri de détresse], sniffffff*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu sais bien qu'il n'y a que toi qui compte mon gros chat!
T'inquiète pas pour le Tom, il était tellement bourré que j'lui ai mis un masque de milou et je l'ai envoyé chez Rintintin, depuis, il ose plus se montrer, honteux qu'il est!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*T'inquiète pas pour le Tom, il était tellement bourré que j'lui ai mis un masque de milou et je l'ai envoyé chez Rintintin, depuis, il ose plus se montrer, honteux qu'il est!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bien fait bienfaitbienfait NA! Ouiouioui!!! il a eu que ce qu'il meritait d'abord!! grihihihi... Mais je ne relacherais pas ma surveillance sur toi, mon rantan d'amour, y a une certaine Lolita qui te tourne autour avec un peu trop d'insistance!!!


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2002)

Si c'est pas encore une virtuelle parcequ'avec tous les pseudos d'Alèm, pour ne citer que lui, j'me demande quelle frimousse elle peut bien avoir cette Lolita...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue    Chicago  !*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Avril 2002)

Que pourait-ton ajouter ?  si mac géné devient exotique, cela va faire danser devant les Imacs.

 S'ils trouvent pas un bon processeur, pourvu qu'il nous pondent un Power-Mac avec castagnettes !!!
 Je conseille "la ratita" de la  bombe latine  Melody  ou "mis amores" et " pican los mostiquos"  de la Sonora Dinamita&gt; téléchargez  vous verrez !!!
Olé muchachos !!!
Faire tapisserie ?
Sur le rythme qu'il faut :
 je le dis :
NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## aricosec (27 Avril 2002)

malgré les avatars, des batards qui postent aux hazard,tout ça sans savoir,moi je continue a dire






 BIENVENUE SAMEDI


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue phildard!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_pourquoi tu veux que l'on se pelot onne?_


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2002)

_*bienvenue lyra !*_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*bienvenue claude i!*_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*bienvenue gorgonzola!*_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



bienvenue gorgonzola!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_comme une impression de déja-vu!_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*bienvenue mac bob!*_


----------



## aricosec (29 Avril 2002)

* bienvenue chipolata*




.
.


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*bienvenue jacksimtest!*_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*bienvenue moon!*_


----------



## JackSim (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



bienvenue jacksimtest!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il vient de mourir dans d'atroces souffrances, lui.


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Il vient de mourir dans d'atroces souffrances, lui.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sadique!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*bienvenue BrousseauR !*_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*bienvenue moana!*_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*bienvenue rob merch!*_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (29 Avril 2002)

Cet Alèm est un tueur de Civilité, comment peut on faire avec lui?? Il post plus vite que son ombre, tel un (real) Luky Luke des forums!!


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*Cet Alèm est un tueur de Civilité, comment peut on faire avec lui?? Il post plus vite que son ombre, tel un (real) Luky Luke des forums!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

demande à zara, il t'expliquera que mon script n'est pas cher!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue alèmaricosec !!*_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue léopolo!!*_






_mais non, j'ai pas fait un copier coller!_





_'ci Oupsy!_


----------



## bouilla (29 Avril 2002)

*Bienvenue à toi LP !*


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Cilv 1!!*_






_promis, j'arrête de te copier Oupsy!_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue GLX!!*_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue patta!!*_


----------



## alèm (29 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue Jerval!!*_


----------



## bouilla (30 Avril 2002)

*Sois le bienvenue Manumac !*









[29 avril 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]

[29 avril 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*



Sois le bienvenue Manumac !







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bouilla, c'est zarathoustra qui t'a refilé mon script de bienvenue ou tu as développé le tien?


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  stefancha !!*_


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2002)

* casse toi buldog*


----------



## vicento (30 Avril 2002)

Bienvenido a AESauvage.org  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your Welcome


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  modiem !!*_


----------



## bouilla (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

Bouilla, c'est zarathoustra qui t'a refilé mon script de bienvenue ou tu as développé le tien?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu remarqueras que pour le mien il faut que j'my reprenne a 3 fois pour le réaliser : 
[29 avril 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]
[29 avril 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*

tu remarqueras que pour le mien il faut que j'my reprenne a 3 fois pour le réaliser : 
[29 avril 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]
[29 avril 2002 : message édité par bouillabaisse]








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est vrai que tu es un peu anchpé!


----------



## bouilla (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

c'est vrai que tu es un peu anchpé!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

maiiiii euuuuu....anchois toi-même !..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

Ché pas s'il faut dire bienvenue à l'Emac...
 Comme on dit, dans le doute ...
 Alors :
 NON NON et NON !!!


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  feb!*_









_*Bienvenue  did2002!*_


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  xzu!*_


----------



## bouilla (30 Avril 2002)

*Home Sweet Home Tibalotte !*


----------



## bouilla (30 Avril 2002)

*Bienvenue Bernie !*










OH pardon !

*bienvenue Bernie *


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2002)

benvenuto modigliani   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pourquoi pas ?


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  FredP!!*_


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue  rankalla!!*_


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue thant!!*_


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue thant!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas possible, ALEM s'est trompé,v'la qu'il dit bonjour a tous ceux qui prennent le métro aux heures de pointe
* "ça vaut pas..!.ça vaut pas...!!"*












bienvenue montparnasse


----------



## aricosec (30 Avril 2002)

30 AVRIL

BONNE FÊTE ROBERT

hé !hé ! hé !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*



 casse toi buldog








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le post qui fait mal dans un sujet comme celui-là!!!

Foi de Minet: "si la méchanceté n'existait pas, il n'y aurait aucun mérite à être gentil"


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue FO!!*_


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_*Bienvenue chichi!!*_


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue cyberion!!*_


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Powergarf!!*_


----------



## vicento (1 Mai 2002)

Bienvenue *deladela  *


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue matgeneration!!*_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*30 AVRIL

BONNE FÊTE ROBERT

hé !hé ! hé !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>







 Joyeuse Fête Aricosec     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hihihi©

[30 avril 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Benoit!!*_


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Julien Chiron!!*_





[30 avril 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Denver!!*_


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue rougit!!*_


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue dks!!*_


----------



## bouilla (1 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenue à Dmaonline !*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido Dmaonline !*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  happle  !*


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue trombinacoulos!!*_


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2002)

_*bienvenue trombinacoulos*_









_(Grillé... Vous êtes trop fort mon maitre!)_





[01 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue à la mouche!!*_






_bzzzz bzzzz bzzzz_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido à la mouche!! 
 !*


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue lesquira!!*_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido lesquira!! *


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  bLechdom !!*_


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*30 AVRIL

BONNE FÊTE ROBERT

hé !hé ! hé !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bonne fête min tiot quiquin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_scuze, j'avais pas vu avant!_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido bLechdom!! *








Dit donc zes nouveaux za n'arrête pas Môzieur!! Ze voir ailleurs zi z'y zuis!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido Sweezzzz...!! *








zweeeeeettzzzzzzzzzzzzzz prima!!


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2002)

*bienvenue sweezzzz*


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Sweezzzz... !!*_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido placi !! *


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  placi !!*_


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*






Bienvenido placi !! 






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mince grillé!


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

Bienvenue Ctoupri


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

Bienvenue Grant


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

bienvenue rene puremont


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*bienvenue rene puremont*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hep monsieur, tu vas arrêter de me piquer mon taf?


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

hep monsieur, tu vas arrêter de me piquer mon taf?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il n'y avait personne pour dire bonjour et comme j'ai perdu qq messages je me refaisais une petite santé


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Il n'y avait personne pour dire bonjour et comme j'ai perdu qq messages je me refaisais une petite santé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

toi aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  uraken  !! *


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*






Bienvenido  uraken  !! 






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

biz

Voilà ze qui arrive quand Môzieur veut être le roi
y ze fait piquer son taf et pazzer devant


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

biz

Voilà ze qui arrive quand Môzieur veut être le roi
y ze fait piquer son taf et pazzer devant     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mozieur ne veut pas être le roi, il l'a longtemps été dans ce sujet, nuance petite!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











voila, les responsabilités m'obligent à déléguer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

Bienvenue  uraken  !! 
Je ne t'avais pas vu arriver


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
Mozieur ne veut pas être le roi, il l'a longtemps été dans ce sujet, nuance petite!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










voila, les responsabilités m'obligent à déléguer    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Petite nuance  vous ne voulez pas l'être, mais vous êtes roi ici ou ailleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sì Señor alèm ici
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*alèm :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
vous même l'avez inzcrit, aussi ailleurs ze découvert votre identité camouflée.

Pardonnez moi de vous avoir offusqué Señor alèm mi león del rey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amistades


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
vous même l'avez inzcrit, aussi ailleurs ze découvert votre identité camouflée.

Pardonnez moi de vous avoir offusqué Señor alèm mi león del rey   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amistades*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

yé né souis pas offusqué, zé vous zai même trouvé marrante senorinha!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  karl35  !! *


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido trombinacoulos !*


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*






Bienvenido  karl35  !! 












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et ouais pouvais pas te répondre et souhaiter la bienvenue à karl!


----------



## aricosec (2 Mai 2002)

_c'est un jour merveilleux pour vous recevoir gente damoiselle CUNEGONDE_

putain ! je m'suis encore gourré d'époque ..


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue zuki !!*_


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido y  Buonas noches zuki !! *


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue normacan !!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue les petites pommes !!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Pierrot10 !!*_


----------



## aricosec (3 Mai 2002)

ALEM y en a marre de ton posteur automatique,c'est l'heure de la mondialisation hélas,mais pas encore de l'automation,nous ne pouvons plus remplir nos devoirs,d'une main amicale et franche envers les nouveaux.trahi par ton robot








je demande l'auto retrogradation a 6000 post,ce qui te pend au nez,comme un sifflet de   deux ronds,sinon c'est la !

REPRESSION !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin cool quand même va


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Freetime !!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*ALEM y en a marre de ton posteur automatique,c'est l'heure de la mondialisation hélas,mais pas encore de l'automation,nous ne pouvons plus remplir nos devoirs,d'une main amicale et franche envers les nouveaux.trahi par ton robot






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

quel robot? je fais juste ça avec mes petites mains, un doigt de filouterie et un peu d'adresse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

Et si on s'enregistrait avec des noms comme "Bienvenue Bienvenue" histoire de le faire passer pour un radoteur ????


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue dslayer !!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Et si on s'enregistrait avec des noms comme "Bienvenue Bienvenue" histoire de le faire passer pour un radoteur ????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

allez-y, ça fera toujours des posts à vous répondre!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_hin hin hin_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

On a droit à combien de caractères ?


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue rainbird !!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*On a droit à combien de caractères ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

autant que tu veux enfin, je sais pas mais essaye!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

Eh oh, Poulpemaniac qui vient d'envoyer son premier post sur "Réagissez" n'a pas eu droit à la moindre civilité.
En plus il est céphalopodophobe !


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Eh oh, Poulpemaniac qui vient d'envoyer son premier post sur "Réagissez" n'a pas eu droit à la moindre civilité.
En plus il est céphalopodophobe !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'aurais plutot dit céphalopodophile    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue crayoo !!*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

Ou alors (beaucoup plus perfide que "Bienvenue Bienvenue") qui veut s'enregistrer sous le nom d'un borgne célèbre ???

(Tapez pas j'ai des lunettes !!!)


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*Ou alors (beaucoup plus perfide que "Bienvenue Bienvenue") qui veut s'enregistrer sous le nom d'un borgne célèbre ???

(Tapez pas j'ai des lunettes !!!)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dans ce cas-là, j'en reffererais aux admins qui effaceront l'inscription


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

Bouh, j'ai honte...

Vraiment honte ...

Le ferais plus...

Promis


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Bastet !!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Didier Cherix!!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Pierre-yves!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  chris26!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue   Nephouleretour !*_


----------



## aricosec (3 Mai 2002)

et  c'est reparti ! que faire pour contrer cet abominable,........que faut il faire.........j'avoue que je calle......voir un marabout ?.......pour arreter ce filou........ma parole il est fou.......ça ne tiens pas debout........je vais lui tordre le cou......!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yhaaarrr :grreerr ....! o rage o desespoir
pan ! pan ! pan !

requiem pour un aricosec le "suicidé" ,livret de berlioz
a la guitare baltazar
a l'accordéon la femme tronc
au piano c'est pas dugato
unique represendation en faveur de la veuve !


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue   aricosec!*_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue   lucky luke!*_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2002)

hihihi... un vrai automate !!
c'est sûr qu'à cette allure tu vas y arriver the King...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_(un p'tit coup d'main pour le final... j'réenresgistre tous mes speudos envolés, volés par l'ex-herbergeur)_


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*hihihi... un vrai automate !!
c'est sûr qu'à cette allure tu vas y arriver the King...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(un p'tit coup d'main pour le final... j'réenresgistre tous mes speudos envolés, volés par l'ex-herbergeur)



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

'ci Oupsy!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  Orange !! *


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*






Bienvenido  Orange !! 






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour d'évidentes raisons de discorde avec mon opérateur téléphonique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je ne pouvais lui dire bienvenue à celui-là!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  Néric  !! *









minze  zelui là non plus


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  Hayak !! *


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*






Bienvenido  Hayak !! 






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>








*Bienvenido  neurotocsic  !! *


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  gonnauds !! *


----------



## baax (4 Mai 2002)

baaaaaaeeeuuuurrhhh!!!!!!  alèm il a tout vomi sur mon clavieerrrr, il a dit mzelle lolita qu'est un travelo, faut que tu prennes soin d'es civilités pasqui reviendera que ce soir!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*baaaaaaeeeuuuurrhhh!!!!!!  alèm il a tout vomi sur mon clavieerrrr, il a dit mzelle lolita qu'est un travelo, faut que tu prennes soin d'es civilités pasqui reviendera que ce soir!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Beurk!! Et t'ozes encore taper sur ton clavier enduit du vomi d'alèm Beurkkkkkkk!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  Antoine113  !! *









(z'est pas tout.. mais faut z'm'occupe du taf du malade)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*




Bienvenue   lucky luke!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




* Comment ??????? ! *


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  Matador !! *


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenue teufteuf !! *








attention la vaoiture de Môzieur s'avanze...


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

Viiiiiiite
Bienvenue Melliflu


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

ça dort,
bienvenue up in my tree


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

A demain


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2002)

.....SOIR ALEM .


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*





 .....SOIR ALEM .    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

b'soir m'sieur zyva t'as pas une tige m'sieur?


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

b'soir m'sieur&#8230; zyva t'as pas une tige m'sieur?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merde ALEM,je poste dans un bar net,les poulets viennent de passer devant la fenetre ils ont lu ta requete et sont en train de m'fouiller,ils cherchent des joints dans mes poches.

chiotte ce con m'a filé une baffe......
tu me paieras ça !


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*chiotte ce con m'a filé une baffe......
tu me paieras ça !





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un bière le 18 au lou pascalou sinon rien...


----------



## RV (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*A demain*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on y est


----------



## bouilla (4 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenue à Up in my tree*


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue   Darth Vadoc !*_


----------



## aricosec (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*



Bienvenue à Up in my tree













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


putain,ça doit faire mal comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenido  e.francisco  !! *


----------



## nato kino (5 Mai 2002)

_Bienvenue Bobrasta1_


----------



## RV (5 Mai 2002)

Je salue les 26 personnes connectées en ce moment


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

salut à toi, RV.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

N'importe quoi pour faire redescendre les brèves de comptoir ! Fûté (à défaut d'être génial)


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Franck Aguila:
*N'importe quoi pour faire redescendre les brèves de comptoir ! Fûté (à défaut d'être génial)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais, qu'est ce que tu veux...
en fait je m'emmerde, et j'ai l'impression que tout le monde regarde loftstory, parceque depuis 1h ya plus personne ici!

snif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Même impression, je crois que je vais aller me coucher, d'autant que je squatte le Mac de ma femme et qu'elle commence à râler


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

ouais, ben je vais faire pareil...
bonne nuit!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Fais de beaux rèves.


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

merci, toi aussi...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bon, j'y vais ce coup ci! je me lève tot pour bosser demain!


----------



## aricosec (5 Mai 2002)

soyons croyant

BIENVENUE monsieur CHIRAC


----------



## decoris (5 Mai 2002)

ca y est, j'ai mal dormis, je suis crever et j'arrive pas a bosser!

grr


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Tazintosh !*_


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue jipi !*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2002)

malvenue la peur qui guide les pas de millions de gens.
 A la peur  comme baguette idéologique je dis :

 NON NON ET NON


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Obi-Wan !*_


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Bricole  !*_


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  koxi !*_


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  hubsey !*_


----------



## aricosec (6 Mai 2002)

--------------------------------------  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*BIENVENUE MONSIEUR LE PRESIDENT*






--------------------------------------


----------



## alèm (6 Mai 2002)

hum


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Dusha !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*





 Bon appétit, bon après-midi, à tout à l'heure
mon objectif étant arrivé, je cours en prendre possession   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et c'est quoi ? comme optique?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Dusha !*_













 oléeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Yannick - avec un K comme Kretin !*_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Yannick - avec un K comme Kretin !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  bruno.pontida!*_


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*





 Bon appétit, bon après-midi, à tout à l'heure
mon objectif étant arrivé, je cours en prendre possession   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

attention : ça casse !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenudo bruno.pontida!*_


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et c'est quoi ? comme optique?      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

APO-ELMARIT-R 180/2,8    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je pars en WE après-demain, j'avais peur qu'il ne soit pas là à temps. C'eût été dommage.
Et mon anniversaire était hier






 et ce n'est pas de la politique car je sais que c'est défendu

[06 mai 2002 : message édité par RV]


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Vieux Mac-User:
*

attention : ça casse !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arrivé à bon port, j'ai fait attention


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

APO-ELMARIT-R 180/2,8     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je pars en WE après-demain, j'avais peur qu'il ne soit pas là à temps. C'eût été dommage.
Et mon anniversaire était hier






 et ce n'est pas de la politique car je sais que c'est défendu
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


joli bête fais gaffe, c'est lourd!


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
joli bête fais gaffe, c'est lourd!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui je l'ai mis en place, ça me change du 50.
Par contre la bague de mise au point est beaucoup plus douce que celle du 50, ça fait une drôle d'impression au début, on sent à peine une résistance.
Sur le 50, je ne l'avais jamais trouvée "étonnante", juste précise et agréable. Mais là c'est autre chose.
Maintenant, il va falloir que je m'habitue au maniement du télé.


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  oupsy!*_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenudo oupsy!*_










 mazette voilà que Señor nous sort... zon grand zeu


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Onkipol!*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*



Bienvenudo Onkipol!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pareil!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*



Bienvenudo oupsy!










 mazette voilà que Señor nous sort... zon grand zeu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non non pas en public!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  alex - å¬x  !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue  alex - å¬x  !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah alors Lolita?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu traines?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  alex - å¬x  !*_





lui n'a pas un traitement de faveur ??? étranze  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! !!! ohla calme nezcape y me fait des mizères    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[06 mai 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*



Bienvenue  alex - å¬x  !





lui n'a pas un traitement de faveur ??? étranze :roll:

 !!! !!! ohla calme nezcape y me fait des mizères    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non pourquoi aurait-il le droit?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non pourquoi aurait-il le droit?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

y porqué no


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

y porqué no    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

parce qu'il ne s'appelle pas oupsy!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  hugoboss2409   !*_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenudo  hugoboss2409  !*_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenudo sebix !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*






Bienvenudo  hugoboss2409  !






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça traine!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*






Bienvenudo sebix !






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah voilà c'est mieux!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  hazor !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue  hazor !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah ça aussi c'est bien!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Ours-Prod !*_


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*hum*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A tes souhaits


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*hum&#8230;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de quoi mocheté ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? tu préférais l'autre ?


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  iBlob !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue  iBlob !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_les blobs attaquent_


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue  Ours-Prod !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




*PAREIL*


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*

de quoi mocheté ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? tu préférais l'autre ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
non! bien entendu que non! mais on ne parle pas de politique ici!


----------



## RV (7 Mai 2002)

Bon appétit, bon après-midi, à tout à l'heure
mon objectif étant arrivé, je cours en prendre possession


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*mouais  GOLDWAY FRANCE !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Svatba !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue  Svatba !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et merci, ça faisait un peu pub pour Goldway et je trouvais cela fort déplacé!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  guibrush !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  jroure !*_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  mac708 !*_


----------



## aricosec (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue  mac708 !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>





*POURQUOI PAS !*


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

_*Bonjour monsieur !*_


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

_*Bonjour minounet!*_


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

_*tournicotis tournicotons zébulon!*_


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

_*Bonjour Zeusviper !*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



tournicotis tournicotons zébulon!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pareil!!! 





bravo zébul' et merci pour ton inscription!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

_*Bonjour  elcani !*_


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

_*Bonjour  Amaury!*_


----------



## RV (8 Mai 2002)

Bonne nuit et bon WE


----------



## aricosec (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue  jroure !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




* AUSSI !*


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*Bonne nuit et bon WE*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et bon appétit?


----------



## alèm (8 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  djeloc !*_


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2002)

_*Bonjour  Mac'Abann !*_


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2002)

_*Bonjour  Gribouille!!*_


----------



## gribouille (9 Mai 2002)




----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue PPC7300 !*_


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue chem !*_


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  FrançoisL  !*_


----------



## nato kino (9 Mai 2002)

_Bienvenue lllolllo!_








[08 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2002)

_*Bonjour   picpic31!*_


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue mash !*_


----------



## aricosec (9 Mai 2002)

* bienvenue chere belle mére*









[09 mai 2002 : message édité par aricosec]


----------



## decoris (10 Mai 2002)

*bienvenue Caro...*


----------



## decoris (10 Mai 2002)

bienvenue, visiteur...


----------



## decoris (10 Mai 2002)

bienvenu, tr...


----------



## decoris (10 Mai 2002)

je souhaite la bienvenue et une longue vie à toute personne possédant un mac, ainsi qu'aux autres...


----------



## decoris (10 Mai 2002)

ya vraiment personne, ce soir...

ah, c'est vrai, on est jeudi soir...
j'allais oublier...

Pathétique...


----------



## decoris (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*

Pathétique...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


et je ne parlais pas de moi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenudo y Buonas noches beremeth !*_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Mel !*_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Vandendorpe!*_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Simous !*_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue à BLEVI!*_








_mais zy l'est où el Señor alèm ??_





 14h00


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue tytus!*_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue à Sylviej!*_


----------



## Crüniac (11 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenue pupette !*





[11 mai 2002 : message édité par Crüniac]


----------



## decoris (12 Mai 2002)

bienvenue, trautman


----------



## decoris (12 Mai 2002)

bienvenue a ma grand mere!


----------



## decoris (12 Mai 2002)

bienvenue, jedi


----------



## decoris (12 Mai 2002)

bienvenue a toi, pupuce...


----------



## bouilla (13 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenue a toi Marsupilamix !*





*HOUBA !*


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue komodo !*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue marco polo !*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue PABLO !*_


----------



## bouilla (14 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenue à toi Contis*


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue pelioli !*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue macapprenti !*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue mic22 !*_


----------



## vicento (14 Mai 2002)

Ouai je suis un petit peu en retard pour le marsu (à 12h).
Bouillabaisse est trops rapide !

_Bonjour marsupilamix quand même_


----------



## vicento (14 Mai 2002)

Bienvenue à toi *znarf  *


----------



## vicento (14 Mai 2002)

Bienvenue à *KillerPC *


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue alablo !*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
alèm 
Modérateur


	 posté le 14 mai 2002 à 00:37                    
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Bienvenue Aricosec et Compagnie ! 

--------------------
vieux tout-bien
apple expos sauvages
sponsor des fan-clubs de Touba.fall et de Gribouille 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Messages : 5100 | De : dans les brumes | Enregistré le : Jui 2001  |  IP : enregistrée 
[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


et vive le saucisson!


----------



## vicento (14 Mai 2002)

MacGénération à dit :
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  Nous souhaitons la bienvenue à notre dernier membre : jeroe  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi aussi


-

[14 mai 2002 : message édité par vicento]


----------



## aricosec (14 Mai 2002)

bienvenue au saigneur

oui ! oui ! faites leur une saignée,ils commencent a dérailler !


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Monsieur Paul !*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue jeeves !*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue patxargi !*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  boutdeficelle !*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Bienvenue  boutdeficelle !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

selle de ch'val
un saucisson de ch'val

car j'habite

à Massy-Palaiseau 

en banlieue

argh 

je passe de la cour d'école à Bobby


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  Dan le Breton!*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  stephane75!*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  pandasan!*_


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  denzel!*_


----------



## nato kino (15 Mai 2002)

_Bienvenue isabelle!_


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue  tarkiel*_


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Sinistral !*_


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

bonjour CheMac


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*bonjour CheMac*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tiens, j'ai l'Omniweb qui foire


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

tiens, j'ai l'Omniweb qui foire    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rien de grave, j'espère


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Rien de grave, j'espère*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non il faut juste que je change ma manière de faire les civilités!


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

non il faut juste que je change ma manière de faire les civilités!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pourtant ça a l'air bien rodé


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Pourtant ça a l'air bien rodé*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

voui sous 9 mon système est au point!


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue zébulon60 !*_


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

voui sous 9 mon système est au point!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es passé sous X ?


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

T'es passé sous X ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

les deux systèmes en même temps connectés via airport!


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

les deux systèmes en même temps connectés via airport!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et ça marche bien ?
tu peux faire des courses entre les 2 OS ?


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue 3 Palmiers !*_


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

et ça marche bien ?
tu peux faire des courses entre les 2 OS ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je peux m'inscrire avec un système et me souhaiter la bienvenue avec l'autre!


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je peux m'inscrire avec un système et me souhaiter la bienvenue avec l'autre!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça doit être difficile de s'intercaler


----------



## Svatba (15 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue iMolk !*_


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue mmasque !*_


----------



## RV (15 Mai 2002)

bonjour pf775


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenue Rafael OTERO !*_


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

_*Etmart*_


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

_*PROPAG*_


----------



## vicento (16 Mai 2002)

il me l'à souflé.
"bienvenue à notre dernier membre : PROPAG "


----------



## vicento (16 Mai 2002)

et en plus souflé avec un seul _"f"_ alors ! ...


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

_*helloDolly*_


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



helloDolly*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## RV (16 Mai 2002)

bonjour purplebud!


----------



## RV (16 Mai 2002)

bonjour Lucie-qui-dit-oui


----------



## maousse (16 Mai 2002)

*Mark*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2002)

*Mark*

_y buen día!!_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenido Mr iK Mac y buen día!!*_


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2002)

_Bienvenue Mr ik mac!_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2002)

_*Bienvenido  DHG  y buen día!!*_


----------



## vicento (17 Mai 2002)

bien venue à dze  .
OK !


----------



## vicento (17 Mai 2002)

Bienvenido al senior DHG y buen día!!


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

_* mowglipanam*_


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

_*JeaMatt *_


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

_*saint-bernard*_


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

_*carbetfr*_


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

_*nene*_


----------



## maousse (17 Mai 2002)

*nene* Aussi !


----------



## Crüniac (18 Mai 2002)

_*Layo94*_


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

'jour Gege4


----------



## nato kino (18 Mai 2002)

_*birdy*_


----------



## maousse (18 Mai 2002)

_*Glenn*_


----------



## RV (18 Mai 2002)

Bonne nuit


----------



## deadlocker (18 Mai 2002)

Biiiiieeeeeeenvenuuuuuue XIM

Zallez voir, celui là, il fait des blagues trop trop forte!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2002)

Oui merci le dead de cet accueil chalereux, je sais je sais tout le monde me dit que suis drole et modeste mais c'est uniquement passque j'ai fait un stage chez des mormons atteints de constipation chronique, voilà le secret
Pour fêter ça, un petit smiley qui ne veux rien dire :
&&gt;-§


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

_*pascale*_





_*d2r2*_


et bonjour Élie (et bonjour Paris)


----------



## nato kino (19 Mai 2002)

à tous!


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*





       à tous!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah tiens! salut!!!


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

_*excel18*_


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2002)

_*macator*_


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

_*jude 16*_


----------



## benjamin (20 Mai 2002)

_*maciek*_

(je retrouve avec plaisir les civilités où j'ai longtemps excellé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

_*[TRIBE]Horda *_


----------



## benjamin (20 Mai 2002)

_*Agnès *_

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

_*Agnès*_

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## benjamin (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Agnès*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Grillé.
Je suis trop bon.
Bon, je vous laisse, chers nioubies des Civilités


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*



[TRIBE] Agnès 

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dommaaaaaagggggggeeeee Éliaaaaaannnnnneeeee!!!!


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Grillé.
Je suis trop bon.
Bon, je vous laisse, chers nioubies des Civilités   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

regarde le message en dessous


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

_*Benito*_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_* bblein*_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_*franckyc*_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_* louithi*_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_*niark*_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_*aitch*_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_*nacer*_


----------



## ficelle (21 Mai 2002)

anouchka


----------



## benjamin (21 Mai 2002)

De quoi tu parles ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as des visions ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:



_Agnès _

*[20 mai 2002 : message édité par zarathoustra]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu crois?


----------



## benjamin (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



Agnès

[20 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alternance de coups bas


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Alternance de coups bas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

haha!  je vois que certains utilisent mon pass pour éditer mes propres messages!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_*Padawan*_


----------



## vicento (21 Mai 2002)

Padawan  
Que la force soit avec toi et la future alliance rebelle.


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_*ladysia*_


----------



## aricosec (21 Mai 2002)

semaine du blanc






 ALEM au poteau


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_*Cedric G*_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

_* mg*_


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> 
Salut À Toi
Salut à toi ô mon frère
Salut à toi peuple khmer
Salut à toi l'Algérien
Salut à toi le Tunisien
Salut à toi Bangla Desh
Salut à toi peuple grec
Salut à toi petit Indien
Salut à toi punk iranien

Salut à toi rebelle afghan
Salut à toi le dissident
Salut à toi le Chilien
Salut à toi le p'tit Malien
Salut à toi le Mohican
Salut à toi peuple gitan
Salut à toi l'Ethiopien
Salut à toi le tchadien

Salut à vous les Partisans
Salut à toi "cholie all'mante"
Salut à toi le Vietnamien
Salut à toi le Cambodgien
Salut à toi le Japonais
Salut à toi l'Thaïlandais
Salut à toi le Laotien
Salut à toi le Coréen

Salut à toi le Polonais
Salut à toi l'Irlandais
Salut à toi l'Européen
Salut à toi le Mongolien
Salut à toi le Hollandais
Salut à toi le Portugais
Salut à toi le Mexicain
Salut à toi le marocain

Salut à toi le Libanais
Salut à toi l'Pakinstanais
Salut à toi le Philippin
Salut à toi l'Jamaïcan
Salut à toi le Guyanais
Salut à toi le Togolais
Salut à toi le Guinéen
Salut à toi le Guadeloupéen

Salut à toi le Congolais
Salut à toi le Sénégalais
Salut à toi l'Afro-cubain
Salut à toi l'Porto-ricain
Salut à toi la Haute Volta
Salut à toi le Nigéria
Salut à toi le Gaboni
Salut à toi le vieux chtimi

Salut à toi Che Guevara
Salut aux comités d'soldats
Salut à tous les hommes libres
Salut à tous les apatrides
Salut à toi la Bertaga
Salut aussi à la Banda
Salut à toi punk anarchiste
Salut à toi skin communiste

Salut à toi le Libéria
Salut à toi le Sri Lanka
Salut à toi le sandiniste
Salut à toi l'unijambiste
Salut l'mouv'ment des Jeunes Arabes
Salut à toi Guatemala
Salut l'P4 du contingent
Salut à toi le Shotokan

Salut à toi peuple kanak
Salut à toi l'tchécoslovaque
Salut à tous les p'tits dragons
Salut à toi qui est keupon
Salut à toi jeune Malgache
Salut à toi le peuple basque
Salut à toi qu'est au violon
Salut à toi et mort aux cons

Salut à toi le Yougoslave
Salut à toi le voyou slave
Salut à toi le Salvador
Salut à toi le Molodoï
Salut à toi le Chinois
Salut à toi le Zaïrois
Salut à toi l'Espagnol
Salut à toi le Ravachol

Salut à toi le Hongrois
Salut à toi l'iroquois
Salut aussi à tous les gosses
Des îles Maudites jusqu'à l'Ecosse
Salut à vous tous les zazous
Salut à la jeune garde rouge
Salut à toi le peuple corse
Salut aux filles du Crazy Horse

Salut à toi la vache qui rit
Salut à Laurel et Hardy
Salut à toi peuple nomade
Salut à tous les "camawades"
Salut à toutes les mères qui gueulent
Salut aussi à Yul Brunner
Salut à toi l'handicapé
Salut Jeunesse du monde entier

Salut à toi le dromadaire
Salut à toi Tonton Albert
Salut à toi qu'est à la masse
Salut aussi à Fantomas
Salut à toi Roger des près
Salut à toi l'endimanché
Salut à tous les paysans
Salut aussi à Rantanplan <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*MISTER*_


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*melmor*_


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*RestlessLegs *_


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*prune *_




_*Richard Bis*_


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*dodo974*_




_*Germain Pierre*_


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*fdevay*_


----------



## vicento (22 Mai 2002)

mais pourquoi est il si rapide ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*mais pourquoi est il si rapide ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

PARRRCCCCEEEEEEE QQQUUUEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vicento (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



fdevay*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bien dit


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*dol*_


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*xrissley*_

_bizarre, j'ai comme l'impression que l'on se connait!_


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*BenjiOS*_


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2002)

_*rwan*_


rwanda? Juan? erwann?


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*superpantoufle*_




_*Noon*_


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*skyblue*_


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*fred49*_


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*le barbier distingué*_


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*ops*_


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*shadows*_


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*chriss*_


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

et hop, un petit mot, juste histoire que tu ne sois pas être le seul sur cette page


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*alex bertrand*_


et Plastic, il s'inscrit quand?


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*et hop, un petit mot, juste histoire que tu ne sois pas être le seul sur cette page   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci!


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

de rien mon E.S.C.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!!


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*de rien mon E.S.C.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Écolier Supérieur en Conneries?


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

non, non, non, Esclave Sado-Contesque


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*Adragante*_


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2002)

_*borborygme*_


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Bienvenu Chapelier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

_*4gates*_


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

_*tokamac*_

hum


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

_*plx*_


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

Salut à toi, Jack Sim !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Amuse toi bien sur ces forums, bonne balade!!

(  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

_*Eric Do*_


----------



## le chapelier fou (24 Mai 2002)

merci


----------



## maousse (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*



reine*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On fait comme si c'était le chef...


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maousse:
*

On fait comme si c'était le chef...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

hi hi hi


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

_*anaxounamoun*_


----------



## benjamin (24 Mai 2002)

_*diraf mc*_


----------



## alèm (24 Mai 2002)

_*clavir*_


----------



## vicento (24 Mai 2002)

bien venue à mac et pc


----------



## bouilla (25 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenue lbastie !!!*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

Bienvenue à tous les futurs membres de ma secte!! hihihi; rire sadonique!!


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

*bienvenue miceu*


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (25 Mai 2002)

Au revoir Chimera!!


----------



## vicento (25 Mai 2002)

Enfin plus bienvenue à Mac


----------



## vicento (25 Mai 2002)

quand même !


----------



## vicento (25 Mai 2002)

et bon week end à tous.


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2002)

Lol

Bienvenue netscape 7 PR1


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2002)

*bienvenue mandrakedumac*


----------



## bouilla (25 Mai 2002)

*Bienvenue Asultana !!!*


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue cccc*


----------



## nato kino (3 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue dans l'plat*


----------



## nato kino (3 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue arcadiapro*


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue steven.perrin*


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue Samsara*


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue avosmac*


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue parker*


----------



## dany (5 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue Montparnasse *


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2002)

_¡buenos días! Konar Lebarbant!_


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue micab*


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue boubi*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*



¡buenos días! Konar Lebarbant!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci !
J'essaierai d'être digne de votre accueil


----------



## nato kino (5 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue skadum*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2002)

Bienvenue à "tassalimatouff"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...(voilà ce qui arrive quand on est "précoce" Arrrffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue pointsit*


----------



## maousse (6 Juin 2002)

* Bienvenue aston !!!*









ps: ne faudrait-il pas lancer un "civilité X.1.5" aujourd'hui ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2002)

bienvenue à Qt 6 et Macos10.1.5
un peu frugal... 
Et pour le reste des déboires de la journée :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue Pierre78*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2002)

Bienvenue à "Jeremi69", probable pote de "tassalimatouff" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juin 2002)

Bienvenue à "Nainposteur"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(...ça devient vraiment nainporte quoi ici...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue LeJeff*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2002)

...t'en fais pas LeJeff, t'es pas tout seul...


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue oulia*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2002)

ps pour "nainposteur" : on dit "Merci thebig"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour les royalties, on verra ça après


----------



## vicento (7 Juin 2002)

Oui
Bienvenue le Nain Posteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2002)

Merci.
J'ai dèjà perdu mon mot de passe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;le Nain Posteur&gt;:
*Merci.
J'ai dèjà perdu mon mot de passe !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-----------------------------
Regarde sous Blanche-Neige !!!


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue Alcide Nikopol*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2002)

Bienvenida NainPosteur !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(se podría decir también el inposteur)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gracias Beau'bowsky


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
Gracias Beau'bowsky   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------------
Encore, encore Lolita !!!!
Tu me banderilles le coeur


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------------
Encore, encore Lolita !!!!
Tu me banderilles le coeur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

elle est où la contrepéterie?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*
----------------------------
Encore, encore Lolita !!!!
Tu me banderilles le coeur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Heureusement que c'est le coeur parce que si c'était autre chose, elle risquerait de rater sa cible


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
elle est où la contrepéterie?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------------
Voilà comment on casse une envolée lyrique d'un romantisme torride mûrement réfléchi !!!
Merci vieux !


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue Yves SG*


----------



## nato kino (7 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue iTonio*


----------



## nato kino (8 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue ewok*


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue jmypons*


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue doudoulq*


----------



## nato kino (10 Juin 2002)

*bienvenue audioden quebec*


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (10 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenue darden*_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2002)

Bienvenue Darden !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je parie que le prochain sera "jambon"


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenue Touq*_








_Râté mon The Big... Peut-être "An" pour le prochain?_


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenue Mister Pomme*_









_(sacré Guillaume!)_


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2002)

] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_*Bienvenue Yann 30a*_


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenue photobruno*_


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenue White Moon*_









_... Et bonjour aux éléphants (private joke)!_


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenue  indiana*_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

Marci 'tanplan   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Prend soin de me prévenir si tu te déguises en éléphant (re : private joke)


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WhiteMoon:
*
Prend soin de me prévenir si tu te déguises en éléphant (re : private joke)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Y-a pas trop de risque, j'ai pas envie de me retrouver en face de ton tromblon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*Bienvenue gerald87*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo kermarech !*_








Buenos días! 'tanplan!


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

Buenos días! 'tanplan!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

'jour ma Lolita.


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue scalyskink*


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo cjanot !*_








Bueno apetito! 'tanplan!


----------



## nato kino (12 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue fellow*








_bonne sieste lolita..._


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Fellow !*_


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue karbonixe*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo I !*_








I comme Illusion, Isabelle, Insultes, Imbécil hum...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 desolado !

_Bueno 'soirée 'tanplan..._


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue I*








_Bonne soirée à toi aussi ma lolita_


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue cassis*








_Bonjour lolita_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*
Bonjour lolita



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Buenos días mi 'tanplan!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y
bueno pausa para el café...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Structum !*_


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue bax*








_ce nom me dit quelque chose..._


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2002)

'tanplan réutilisant les techniques de flood d'alèm


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*'tanplan réutilisant les techniques de flood d'alèm?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
On m'airait menti... A l'insu de mon plein grès...?!


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue vietnet*








_vous êtes mon mentor, monseigneur Alèm..._


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

C'est vrai que la technique est plus qu'efficace pour prendre du post !!


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

_C'est tout un Art!
Dans le cas d'Alèm, ce serait même plutôt de l'anar...! _


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*C'est tout un Art!
Dans le cas d'Alèm, ce serait même plutôt de l'anar...! 






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est aussi un moyen discret de prendre des posts sans se faire remarquer ni détester


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue zed*








_on t'attendait plus..._


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*






Bienvenue vietnet








vous êtes mon mentor, monseigneur Alèm...






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
comme quoi yen a qui n'ont vraiment pas de chances dans la vie toi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sur ce bon ouikinde!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Alèm said : 
*c'est aussi un moyen discret de prendre des posts sans se faire remarquer ni détester * <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors là ça dépend des mentalités des posteurs ! J'ai vu des floodeurs professionnels qui postaient à tout va et dont le contenu avait tendance à venir contredire ton affirmation... sans vouloir te contredire


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

sur ce bon ouikinde!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quoi?! Déjà?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On m'aurait encore menti une fois de plus! Nous ne sommes pas jeudi?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a encore du papillon là d'ssous...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Alème said :
*sur ce bon ouikinde!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hé bien moi je ne vois que deux solutions :
- soit il a méfu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- soit ya du favoritisme


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue quazaban*








_faites la queue, y en aura pour tout le monde..._


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Quoi?! Déjà?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On m'aurait encore menti une fois de plus! Nous ne sommes pas jeudi?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a encore du papillon là d'ssous...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dimanche où tu sais?


je savais bien qu'il fallait pas que je m'arrête chez ficelle bières, drôles de cigarettes et MacGé que de déliquescences


----------



## maousse (14 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenue enyqu *_





a c'te heure-ci, je suis tranquille..


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Bienvenue thom's*








_bonjour lolita_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo thom's!*_









_Buenos días mi 'tanplan!_


----------



## kisco (14 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue Ugo*


----------



## nato kino (14 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue x-fred*


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue sylvaink*


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue lune*


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue i-mac boy*


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

_Bonjour lolita!_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2002)

_Coucou 'tanplan !_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo i-mac boy !*_









_Mazette z'allais oublier... Buenos dias 'tanplan !_


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

Diantre!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Deux salutations de lolita en moins de cinq minutes...!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gros poutous ma lolita et bonne journée.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue Bunk*


----------



## nato kino (15 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue M. Du Snob*








_Des nouvelles de Julie?_








[15 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue khalos*


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue chrisca*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo chrisca !*_









_Slarf! Slarf! Mazette zuis trempée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gracias mi 'tanplan et bonne soirée_


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue rillettes*








_Quelqu'un a pensé à prendre du pain?_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Didier Rano !*_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo  jarogui !*_


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue jaroqui*








_bonjour lolita!_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

_Buenos días mi 'tanplan ! _


----------



## nato kino (16 Juin 2002)

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_merci..._


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo macdede !*_









_Mazette comme tu as des zolies couleurs mi 'tanplan...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_





[16 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Odile De Ray !*_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo momo.du.76 !*_








_Mazette quel style !_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo  neya !*_


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue BernardP*








_surveillez votre orthographe, il est parmi nous!_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo BernardP !*_








_Bijour mi 'tanplan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et touté bonné gourni...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est bon comme çA ? _


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

Bijour mi 'tanplan   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et touté bonné gourni...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est bon comme çA ? 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Il est où , présentement, ton 'océano', ma lolita...?
Parceque là, je suis en train de cuir!_


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue BorisFX*








_Y a du temps X là-dessous... Manque plus que le frangin!_


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue bigyou*


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue Plouk*








_bonjour ma lolita!_


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo  miris !*_








_Buenos dias 'tanplan !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mi océano est dans mi corazón..._


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue bigyou*









_Bonjour senorita lolita_




_S'il y fait plus frais qu'ici, je veux bien une petite place..._


----------



## nato kino (18 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue dan31*


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue philz*


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue r2d294*








_Que la force soit avec nous...!_


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue ome*








_Baveuse pour moi... L'omelette...!_


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue bolek*


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

Bonne nuit ma lolita...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2002)

_Gracias! 
Ti también toda Buenas noches mi 'tanplan en los brazos de los sueños..._


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo bolek !*_


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue neofit*








_Bonjour lolita, bien dormi la belle?_


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo Cobalt !*_








_Hola 'tanplan! Muy bien gracias! Y ti ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




belle ? Comment sais-tu ? Où m'as-tu vu la bête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

belle ? Comment sais-tu ? Où m'as-tu vu la bête   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/i]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Dans la tête tout ça... C'est peut-être ton 'accent' plein de soleil?_


----------



## nato kino (19 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue Jean-Philippe Gagné*








_Ma lolita, te voilà marraine... Je viens de baptiser mon Orchydée 'Mazette' en ton honneur..._











[19 juin 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## gribouille (19 Juin 2002)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Ma lolita, te voilà maraine... Je viens de baptiser mon Orchydée 'Mazette' en ton honneur...









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Gracias ! Mazette.. J'en zuis toute retournée... Je vais vite me "razer" de près pour l'oczionne _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Dans la tête tout ça... C'est peut-être ton 'accent' plein de soleil?









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Aaah soy soulagée... je pensais qu'el Señor... Atención il ne faut pas craquer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gracias! Le soleil est dans mi corazón, (comme le reste) me gusta la vida como eso mi 'tanplan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

[19 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo  Natura  !*_









_Buenos días mi 'tanplan, bien dormido el rouquin ?_


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue ericnicolier*








_Bonjour Lolita. Je crois qu'après la mélée d'hier soir avec Alèm tu t'es trompée de toutou... C'est lui le rouquin, moi je serais plutôt brun tendance poivre-sel...!_


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*






Bienvenue ericnicolier








Bonjour Lolita. Je crois qu'après la mélée d'hier soir avec Alèm tu t'es trompée de toutou... C'est lui le rouquin, moi je serais plutôt brun tendance poivre-sel...!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ze confirme!


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenue philippecornet !!*_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo ericnicolier !*_









_Buenos días les niños ! Bien mettons les choses au claires ! OK Alèm est peut-être rouquin et toi poivre-sel dans la réalité-show. Mais ici, à ma connaissance 'tanplan est rouquin, non ? Je n'ai pas encore besoin de catalejos ou alors tu nous trompes par ton profil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

Buenos días les niños ! Bien mettons les choses au claires ! OK Alèm est peut-être rouquin et toi poivre-sel dans la réalité-show. Mais ici, à ma connaissance 'tanplan est rouquin, non ? Je n'ai pas encore besoin de catalejos ou alors tu nous trompes par ton profil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...












_On ne lui fait pas, à ma Lolita!!!
désolé Alèm..._


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue philippecornet*









_...de frites! Encore un Belge?!_


----------



## nato kino (20 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue xApplr*


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue bermu*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo bermu !*_


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

_Copiteuse... Ma douce! Hi hi hi !!!_


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue netfabien01*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo teuff  !*_


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue bismuut*








_Bonne nuit lolita... Fait de beaux rêves..._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo bismuut  !*_








_Mazette...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Copieuse sì, mais pour souhaiter à mi 'tanplan Buenas Noches..._


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo todos  !*_








_Buenos días 'tanplan y bella journée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment va "Mazette" ?_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo STEPHTIA !*_








_Hola 'tanplan ! _


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

Buenos días 'tanplan y bella journée !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comment va "Mazette" ?



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Bonjour lolita._




_Mazette va bien, elle vient de me faire une troisième fleur..._


----------



## nato kino (21 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue yom*








_Tu as un très joli fauteuil lolita... Il a des roulettes?_


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue Bertrand de Rouville*


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue iSimon*








_La famille s'agrandit...!_


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*







Bienvenue PowerBookophile








Une nouvelle MST...!






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo PowerBookophile !*_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2002)

_*Buenos días à tous et viva la fiesta de la música*_


----------



## nato kino (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*

Sì mi 'tanplan et parfois il se fait la malle... 











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Sans même une 'tite roulette avant?!_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Sans même une 'tite roulette avant?!









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Avant quoi ? Tout dépend ce que représente pour toi une 'tite roulettes ? Abrazos ?_











_Buenas noches 'tanplan... Fait de suaves sueños !_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo IP73 !*_








_Grasias !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sì mi 'tanplan et parfois il se fait la malle... _











[21 juin 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue gazero*









_Un pot à toi lolita...?_








_ps : j'comprend pas bien ton espagnol..._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*






Bienvenue gazero









Un pot à toi lolita...?








ps : j'comprend pas bien ton espagnol... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


_Moi non plous... quelle traduction tu désires ? _





_ps: pis moi  j'ne comprend rien à ton truc de 'tite roulettes avant... _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenudo gazero*












_... pot de fleurs ou zoda oder beer... ? Grasias ! _


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
Moi non plous... quelle traduction tu désires ? 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Toutes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Lolita:
*
ps: pis moi  j'ne comprend rien à ton truc de 'tite roulettes avant... 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Moi non plus...


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue Galaad*









_Bonjour lolita!_


----------



## aricosec (23 Juin 2002)

mon cher,trés cher aricosec je te souhaite un bon retour de vacances.

mon cher aricosec merci

pas de quoi mon cher aricosec

si si si   ! mon cher


----------



## nato kino (23 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue pem*









_Bonjour Aricosec!_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo No_Way ! *_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2002)

;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_*Bienvenudo a la casa (li bar) Aricosec ! *_












_Atención  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'arico est de retour... ça va chauffer_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo moala ! *_


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue moala*









_On se fera un 'tit résumé un jour ma lolita...Promis!_


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue Zigue-Zag*


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2002)

_*Bienvenudo pem! *_





_Buenos días 'tanplan _






_ps: Toutes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hin Hin compte pas sur moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A la vue  de tous... Nan, j'peux pas... c'est trop... Comment dirais-je... euh... Nan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue luigi26*








_Bonjour lolita! Bien dormi sous l'arbre?_


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue Didier93340*


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue ghost.no-op.biz*








_ils savent plus quoi inventer..._


----------



## nato kino (24 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue noarsix*


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue mikmak*


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue jacquesmercier*








[/QB]


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue nasselghiwane*


----------



## nato kino (25 Juin 2002)

*Bienvenue TiTiBook*


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2002)

on ferme


----------

